# coyotes eating coyotes?



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

I shot a coyote this winter and he ran off and i never found. One of my friends was rabbit hunting about 3 weeks later and found the coyote dead not far from where i stopped looking for him. it had been very cold and he said the coyote looked like he has not been eaten on. There are several yotes in this area and was just wondering why they have not eaten him? and will they eat a dead coyote. I have thrown deer carcasses in the same area and they are cleaned up within a few days. Just wondering.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

coyote carcasses are the second most eaten thing on my bait pile.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> coyote carcasses are the second most eaten thing on my bait pile.


What kind of restaurants are in the vicinity of your bait piles.  
I understand they took dog of the menu in Beijing for the Olympics.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

lol. im serious tho they get ate almost as fast as the deer do.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

In The Clever Coyote the authors list a few studies of coyotes eating carcasses of their own kind, supporting the cannibalism theory.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have seen flicker tail gophers eating on other dead flicker tails...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Pretty much all carnivorous/omnivorous animals wont bat an eye at eating their own. Meats meat man.


----------

